# allez steel double upgrades?



## nadazip (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Forum,

This is my first post in the road biking forum. I live in Colorado and have just ordered my first road bike. I have been mountain biking since 1995 and currently ride a Yeti 575. I have ordered and am waiting to receive an allez steel. What components will i need to upgrade first and what can i upgrade them too? 

I will probably be mainly using this as my commuter bike but will be doing some road biking. What components am I going to be disappointed with? Not sure if this was the best bike to get but I did love American Flyers growing up and am really looking forward to hanging out at the Superior Morgul Classic this year. 

I really know very little about road bikes. 

Thank,

nadazip


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Make yourself comfortable and then read this epic thread.

If possible, post a pic of the new bike when you get it!


----------



## nadazip (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the thread it had a lot of good information.

On a slightly different topic is it normal to ride crank brothers eggbeaters on road bikes? I am pretty sure that is the pedal direction i would like to go.

As soon as i pick my bike up on the 1st of may i will post some pics.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Perhaps not the most common pedal found on a road bike, but plenty do use them. Here's a recent thread.


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome to RBR. I initially bought mine for commuting, but after all the upgrades it has become my primary bike in addition to being my commuter. For Colorado I would switch out the standard crankset to a compact and change the rear cassette to an 8spd 12-27. My LBS switched out the cassette at no charge before I picked mine up and rode it in this setup for about a month. Don't really need to change to a 10spd, the stock components seemed to work pretty good. The biggest bang for the buck upgrade would be the wheels. A set of Mavic Open Pros or better would be nice. My bike is on page 6 of the Allez Steel link that ukbloke posted.


----------



## nadazip (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.

Your bike looks pretty sweet. Also,what is the advantage of the compact crankset?


----------



## nadazip (Apr 22, 2010)

Also,what is the advantage of the compact crankset?


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

nadazip said:


> Also,what is the advantage of the compact crankset?


The primary advantage to a compact crankset is to get similar gearing to a triple crankset for climbing. Your mountain bike probably has a triple crankset with something like 44/32/22 chainrings. The 32 and 22 are what you probably use to climb. The Allez Steel comes with a standard double crankset and 52-39 chainrings while a compact double crankset normally comes with 50/34 or 48/34 chainrings. While most riders could probably push a standard up hills, you'll save your knees with the compact. :idea:


----------



## nadazip (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I finally received my Allez Steel and I just love it. I am no road bike expert, but it feels real good to ride, nice and solid and fast (compared to commuting on a mountain bike it is a dream). 

I Was kinda worried about the DT shifters but they work fine, it feels like driving a manual car. I am use to my high end mountain bike, but I have not really found the components on my Allez to be disappointing. Braking not that bad considering I am use to having disc brakes. 

Sorry, the pedals are disappointing, they must go. 

The riding position is a little more vulnerable in traffic than a mountain bike.

It is all stock at the moment but I will post some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

nadazip said:


> Well, I finally received my Allez Steel and I just love it.* I am no road bike expert, but it feels real good to ride, nice and solid and fast *(compared to commuting on a mountain bike it is a dream).
> 
> *I Was kinda worried about the DT shifters but they work fine*, it feels like driving a manual car. I am use to my high end mountain bike, but I have not really found the components on my Allez to be disappointing. Braking not that bad considering I am use to having disc brakes.
> 
> ...


There's a reason for the saying "steel is real". :thumbsup: 

RE: the d/ tube shifters, many (including me) are of the mind that they actually shift more precisely than STI's, because the only flex point is the short length of housing that runs from the chainstay cable stop to the RD. The remainder of the cable path is open. 

But all that aside, enjoy your new bike. And if ever you find that you have an extra $20 or so, pick up a set of Kool Stop salmon brake pads and you'll think you upgraded to DA. :thumbsup:


----------

